# Will Smith, not moving to France real soon...



## billc (May 14, 2012)

Will Smith is promoting "Men in Black 3," in france and took some questions about taxes.  In typical hollywood fashion he said he would be more than happy as a successful black man to pay high taxes for the priveledge of being rich...then he heard that the tax rate that may hit millionaires in France is 75%.  Let's just say the reaction at 1:20 is worth listening to the french language for 1:20 seconds...

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...ayingTaxes-Until-Learning-Of-Their-75-Percent

Sooo...let's not trade in our American citizenship just yet, eh Mr. Smith...


----------



## Tames D (May 14, 2012)

I don't think Will is a bad guy for being a little shocked. I think he was thinking maybe 40%. 75% is just ridiculous. I'm also in a high tax bracket. I don't mind paying my share but 75%? Why work? Welfare would be looking pretty good in this situation.


----------



## granfire (May 15, 2012)

I think billi ought to be shocked.

After all the evil lefties in the US leave his pals, the super rich, quiet a bit of play money it seems.


(but I am sure, that's the tax bracket for the richy guys, I am sure the really rich also have there loopholes as to what is actually taxable and how to avoid that. Like at home...)


----------



## Master Dan (May 15, 2012)

Is Johny Depp moving back?


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Will Smith is promoting "Men in Black 3," in france *and took some questions about taxes*. In typical hollywood fashion he said he would be more than happy as a successful black man to pay high taxes for the priveledge of being rich...then he heard that the tax rate that may hit millionaires in France is 75%. Let's just say the reaction at 1:20 is worth listening to the french language for 1:20 seconds...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...ayingTaxes-Until-Learning-Of-Their-75-Percent
> 
> Sooo...let's not trade in our American citizenship just yet, eh Mr. Smith...




Why?

Is he an expert on tax or finance? Surely it would have been more informative to ask his accountant! What is it with people who think celebrities have anything insightful to say about political subjects? No one really cares what Will Smith thinks about taxes!


----------



## Omar B (May 15, 2012)

Reminds me of in the 80's when metal bandsa would have their tax shelters in Jamaica.

Either way, yeah France tends to blow.  I've had nothing but problems from confrontational Frenchies every time I visited that seemed to think I spoke and answered for all of the USA (you can all thank me later, I did well,l a couple busted up Belgians, nothing serious).


----------



## granfire (May 15, 2012)

omar b said:


> reminds me of in the 80's when metal bandsa would have their tax shelters in jamaica.
> 
> Either way, yeah france tends to blow.  I've had nothing but problems from confrontational frenchies every time i visited that seemed to think i spoke and answered for all of the usa (you can all thank me later, i did well,l a couple busted up belgians, nothing serious).



lol


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2012)

The 'Frenchies' actually see themselves as belonging to different regions rather than being French, there's even different languages like Basque, Breton and Provencal. To see them as being all the same is a mistake. Belgians btw aren't Frenchies. Different country, they probably don't even speak French.
If the 'French' are confrontational and it's happening everytime with different people one wondrs what is being said to them to make them this way?


----------



## billc (May 15, 2012)

Hmmm...I don't think it takes a tax accounting genius to realize that 35% of your hard work confiscated by corrupt politicians is less than 75% of your hard work being confiscated by corrupt politicians.  Even Will Smith gets it.  Just to be fair, Men in Black 3 comes out this weekend.


----------



## granfire (May 15, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Hmmm...I don't think it takes a tax accounting genius to realize that 35% of your hard work confiscated by corrupt politicians is less than 75% of your hard work being confiscated by corrupt politicians.  Even Will Smith gets it.  Just to be fair, Men in Black 3 comes out this weekend.



LOL, that's for the layman.
Then you hand it over to your tax preparer....like any corporation.


----------



## Master Dan (May 16, 2012)

Have any of you had dealings with French Canadians specific Montreal? Also the French hating us? I like to studie WW11 alot and during the liberation we killed alot of civilians and wiped out some towns that to this day have not been rebuilt in some areas even though under German ocupation some were well off before the liberation invasion it did make me stop to think


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

WW11? I know I slept a lot last week, but I thought we were at WW2?

and the French have always done things different.
Ongoing thing in European history....


----------



## Tez3 (May 16, 2012)

Master Dan said:


> Have any of you had dealings with French Canadians specific Montreal? Also the French hating us? I like to studie WW11 alot and during the liberation we killed alot of civilians and wiped out some towns that to this day have not been rebuilt in some areas even though under German ocupation some were well off before the liberation invasion it did make me stop to think




 Perhaps you might want to look at how well they look after the war graves of American and Allied soldiers killed in both wars, they take great care to make sure the graves are always immaculate and well kept. How they commenorate those Allied soldiers who gave their lives for them. Only the traitors were well off under the Occupation. You should see the war memorials in every town and village in France and that will show you that the French aren't what you think they are. Perhaps you could put some factual reading into your studies about the war?


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Perhaps you might want to look at how well they look after the war graves of American and Allied soldiers killed in both wars, they take great care to make sure the graves are always immaculate and well kept. How they commenorate those Allied soldiers who gave their lives for them. Only the traitors were well off under the Occupation. You should see the war memorials in every town and village in France and that will show you that the French aren't what you think they are. Perhaps you could put some factual reading into your studies about the war?



true, even the German graves are well tended as far as I know...


----------



## Tez3 (May 16, 2012)

granfire said:


> true, even the German graves are well tended as far as I know...



Especially the First World War ones.  

France is a huge place, not as big as the US of course but it's populated by people just the same as any other country, they have hopes, fears, joys and tears just like us. To say 'they' hate the Americans is preposterous, do ALL Americans hate the French then? I seriously doubt it so calling them 'Frenchies' and dribbling rubbish about them is just silly.


----------



## WC_lun (May 16, 2012)

Oh come on guys. You know since the French did not lick our boots and march into Iraq with us, they are the dirty, socialist, cowards that are just a step away from being our enemy!  You know...THEM.


----------



## Tames D (May 16, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Oh come on guys. You know since the French did not lick our boots and march into Iraq with us, they are the dirty, socialist, cowards that are just a step away from being our enemy! You know...THEM.



Careful there...My wife is French.


----------



## WC_lun (May 16, 2012)

I have to admitt, I'm a sucker for a woman with a French accent


----------



## Tames D (May 16, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> I have to admitt, I'm a sucker for a woman with a French accent



Yeah, me too. Her accent is very light. But when she actually speaks french...OMG.


----------

